# Motorhome cover



## bite stalker (Mar 16, 2009)

I need a new cover for my motorhome, the winds last spring split my old one in two, it seemed too be fairly good one but i have no idea what brand it was (came with the rig when i bought it) i threw it away thinking getting a new one was no big deal until i started shopping for a new one, now i need some input on the best value for our climate, i would rather not spend a ton of dough but want to protect my investment. some of the reviews on tyvek are not very positive. any advice?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Check ebay. There are some companies that sell new covers for great prices on there. I got a great deal on a cover for my truck there as well. Good luck!


----------

